

Designing the perfect laptop - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/10/07/41FE-perfect-laptop_1.html

======
euccastro
I mostly want _less_ stuff in a laptop. A well-built 12" tablet, except:

    
    
       - entirely solid state: no fans, mechanical hard disks, optical drives, or other moving parts barring the LCD,
       - no touchpad, only trackpoint,
       - no camera,
       - no fingerprint reader,
       - no "trusted computing" hardware,
       - no Windows bundled,
       - a serious warranty on the LCD: no dead pixels, free replacements if vertical dead lines in X years,
       - good battery autonomy,
       - decent linux drivers for all hardware available.
    

Still waiting..

------
jcromartie
The "perfect laptop" described here sounds more like The Homer. It's like they
asked 10-year-olds to design it.

~~~
jrockway
Exactly. I could do much better -- "It would have negative weight, so it would
actually float. It would have 128 dual-core CPUs and 42 GPUs. It would ship
with a new operating system that would do all my work without me even asking."

This is equally unrealistic, but a much better fantasy.

~~~
jcl
And a cupholder on _both_ sides.

------
mseebach
Light and with a DVI port. Why do most laptops (Apple is the only brand with
DVI without a docking station, I think) only have VGA ports? DVI->VGA is
trivial through a simple adaptor, if the graphics adaptor supports it (and it
does), but the other way around is impossible.

------
arthurk
Definately not what I would call a "perfect laptop".

"A detachable, integrated smartphone" Really?

------
mtw
fail.

i thought at one point the laptop would also make coffee, since they added in
the design pretty much everything that came through their mind

~~~
shutter
I'd settle for a laptop that _tells my coffeepot_ to make coffee.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
/me smells a good idea for a network-enabled coffee maker, with web-based
configuration of scheduled brewing, plus REST API for controlling the coffee
maker via other applications....

 _grin_

~~~
shutter
I guess all you need is an X10 controller or somethingorother. Too bad I
couldn't get it to actually change the filter and stuff.

------
Kilimanjaro
The perfect laptop is a 10" MacBook Air

For only $999

